# My Bob Brown and John Brain’s Illustration Project



## krate-mayhem

I would like to build some of the bikes of those illustrated by John Brain and Bob Brown bikes from John Brain’s History of Kustom Biking I am starting to look for parts it will take time to find all the parts I will just make mock ups of the bikes and replace the parts with the right ones when I find them or make them.  





1958 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr

frame I am using for the 58



IMG_0627 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
got some wheels



IMG_3547 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr

The 59 kustom



1959 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
frame



IMG_1569 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
mock up



59 kustom by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
1960 kustom



1960 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
looking for a frame and fork but used these parts for now



Kustom for 1960 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem

*history kustom biking project*

1961



1961 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
frame



 kustom project 1961 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
still looking for some parts



61 kustom by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
1962



1962 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
frame and parts



IMG_4603 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
62 kustom with some of the other kustom years



IMG_7272 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem

*kustom*




1963 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
63



20&quot; wheel frames DX style by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
mock up



Kustom for 1963 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## jpromo

Wow, what a cool idea.. and it looks like a very accurate execution sofar!


----------



## 37fleetwood

krate-mayhem said:


> 1958 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
> 
> frame I am using for the 58
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0627 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
> got some wheels
> 
> 
> 
> Kustom for 1960 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




you have a problem with this one. the drawing is a 1941-2 Huffman, and the frame you have is a Columbia


----------



## krate-mayhem

Hi all,thank you 37fleetwood that's why I was asking you for help with a tank anyway hope to see you guys again if I make it down to So-Cal for your ride in Sept.
peace,
justdave
64 kustom



1964 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
parts



Far Out Stuff by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
mock up



kustom for 1964 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem

*65*

65 kustom



1965 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
parts



65 kustom by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
65 kustom



IMG_7617 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
1966



1966 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
parts



IMG_6696 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
66



Huffy 66 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
1966 kustom



IMG_8112 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem

*kustom*

1967



1967 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
parts



IMG_7241 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
67 kustom



IMG_7274 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
1968



1968 kustom by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
parts



68 kustom iverson by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem

*BB*

Hi all more of my projects still trying to get and make more parts



_03__cc_Brain__Bob_Browns__BB54__Super_Speedster__1964B by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
The "BB54" was a wild orange-colored machine, featuring 54 gears, a set of custom-made handlebars, and a genuine Zebra-skin banana seat. Behind the seat, Brown installed a fully-chromed home-made suspension sissy bar. Out front was a Schwinn spring fork mated to a 20-inch drum brake wheel. The bike also featured dual headlights, a speedometer, and a 24-inch rear wheel with a wide black wall tire. Topping off the bike's finish was an extensive show chrome treatment, covering virtually every unpainted metal surface. Brown used the bike's trophy-winning successes to promote his shop and at one point advertised the value of the bike at $450, a substantial amount of money for 1964/65.
start



IMG_6713 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
schwinn frame and fork



BB54 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## 37fleetwood

this is going to be an epic project.
I might be able to manage a frame fork chain ring and guard for the first bike. the tank I don't know. I'll look.


----------



## krate-mayhem

Wow thank you you so much for your help,I am just having fun building and collecting parts for these kustom bikes


----------



## krate-mayhem

First Hot Rod Bike




1 Little Swinger by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




Little Swinger by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




The Little Swinger Bicycle 1962 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




Hot Rod Bike by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
mock up



A tribute to Donald Bell's bike The Little Swinger by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## videoranger

Awesome project! That will be a nice collection when done, thanks for the photos and updates. It's cool to see those illustrations come to life.


----------



## bike

*Really rare*

is the origninal pictures of the custom bikes back in the day- never seen that one before


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Those are sharp!


----------



## krate-mayhem

*The Little Swinger*

Yes That is a Picture of the Little Swinger in a hot rod mag from 1962 I have one more picture from Car Craft magazine 1962.



The Little Swinger by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
Roth and Donald Bell



Don Bell and Roth by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
Car Craft



The Little Swinger by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem

*Barris*

Hi all ,here is my Barris bike project that John had at the start of the Barris article,working on the bars,wheels and frame this week,with my mock-up test frame still need to figure out the grip part.



barris kustom by krate-mayhem, on Flickr



IMG_7927 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr




IMG_7929 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem

*iverson*

Hi all my friend Crazy Joe helped me weld up the bars next is the chain guard exaust pipes.



IMG_8515 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem

*kustom*

Got back from Trexlertown with some parts so I can start to work on my kustoms again.
here are some links to the shows if you want to see them.
Saturday
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157631709564204/
Sunday
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157631715347540/


----------



## Zephyr

That's a really awesome project. Wow!


----------



## krate-mayhem

*kustoms*

Hi all some of my parts from the Trexlertown show needed them seat post clamps,




Trexlertown parts by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## PetesPonies

I like your project . . good luck with it !!


----------



## krate-mayhem

*bikes*

Hi all hope to work on some of my bikes this week got some parts from the St. Louis show.


----------



## krate-mayhem

*Bb54*

Hi all working on more of my history bikes the BB54 project,looking for the right neck,may make a smaller set of handlebars.




3 BB54 Speedster by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


IMG_1625 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## krate-mayhem

*58 project*

Hi all will be working on my projects again,as soon as my parts get in.


----------



## tailhole

*cool*

That's some fun stuff.  Keep us posted.


----------



## krate-mayhem

*1958*

Hi all hope to start working on my projects again was lucky enough to find these bars made in 1958 for my kustom 1958 project.


Untitled by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


1958 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## Dale Alan

Cool stuff,really like this project.Very interesting.


----------



## mick5cents

That was some great ideas.Thanks


----------



## krate-mayhem

Hi all just got back from Ann Arbor going to kustomize this 41 Dayton for my 1958 project.


----------



## Big Moe

My brother and I used to extend the forks by cutting the tubes off of ten speed bikes and banging them on with a hammer worked pretty good just had to make sure they were straight and even.


----------

